# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  میشه هم دیفرانسیل رو پاس کرد و هم دیپلم مجدد تجربی گرفت ؟

## Safa021

سلام و خسته نباشید به کنکوری های عزیز
من یکی از دوستام پیش ریاضی تموم کرده ولی به احتمال زیاد درس دیفرانسیل رو توی شهریور قبول نمیشه....میخواد بدونه که آیا میتونه توی دی هم دیفرانسیل رو پاس کنه و هم دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو برای کنکورش بگیره؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

قانونا که نمیتونه ولی ممکنه آموزش پرورش شهر ازاین قانون اطلاع نداشته باشه و ثبت نام کنه

----------


## artim

> سلام و خسته نباشید به کنکوری های عزیز
> من یکی از دوستام پیش ریاضی تموم کرده ولی به احتمال زیاد درس دیفرانسیل رو توی شهریور قبول نمیشه....میخواد بدونه که آیا میتونه توی دی هم دیفرانسیل رو پاس کنه و هم دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو برای کنکورش بگیره؟؟؟؟



اره میتونه بره دبیرستان بزرگسالان میتونه
برای دیپ مجدد مدرک دیپلم نیازه

----------

